# JD EGGS THIS MORNING FINALLY!



## Boldstone (Sep 14, 2007)

For those of you that have kept up with Harpo and Sophia...finally after a whole month of back and forth I have eggs!! I've had JD eggs before, but I'm very excited about this batch.

Currently they are resting on top of a rock while the parents are under the rock. I'm slightly concerned about the female because she's not fanning them (probably because they're right beside the air stone). Only two are white at the moment, so hopefully they will pick them off. I covered the aquarium since they are in the living room (a lot of traffic).


----------



## ryanjamesg (Aug 26, 2012)

Awesome!!! How exciting. Mine keep on lip locking, shaking, biting eachother and shaking tales. idk what that means but i hope they wanna have babies!


----------



## Boldstone (Sep 14, 2007)

Yea. Get ready you'll have babies soon


----------



## JKnPA (Jan 30, 2012)

Boldstone said:


> For those of you that have kept up with Harpo and Sophia...finally after a whole month of back and forth I have eggs!! I've had JD eggs before, but I'm very excited about this batch.
> [/img]


.....................................................................................................................................
OK................ opcorn:


----------



## ryanjamesg (Aug 26, 2012)

But they are only like 2-4 inches long. is that possible? they're not even adults


----------



## Boldstone (Sep 14, 2007)

Yea. Possible


----------



## ryanjamesg (Aug 26, 2012)

Crazy they're always together. sometimes they're apart from lip locking and fighting.


----------



## ryanjamesg (Aug 26, 2012)

Male will start shaking like amazingly crazzy near the girl and then they will both start shaking a-lot whipping eachothers tales in others faces haha.


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

ryanjamesg said:


> Male will start shaking like amazingly crazzy near the girl and then they will both start shaking a-lot whipping eachothers tales in others faces haha.


Are these the same fish your talking about giving up on?


----------



## ryanjamesg (Aug 26, 2012)

actually i just bought the prime today  I'm gonna make this tank brand new! they're starting to come out a little more now. they go for blood worms like crazy ahha


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

Great! Im glad you could get it im sure they will be great in no time.


----------



## ryanjamesg (Aug 26, 2012)

so a water change everyday and should i put a capfull of it in 12Liters?


----------



## ryanjamesg (Aug 26, 2012)

I've heard you can put a mirror on the side of the tank.. What does it do to make them start lip locking exactly?


----------



## ryanjamesg (Aug 26, 2012)

Question. Male keeps "shimmering" for female but female just ignores him.. is this known to happen?


----------



## Boldstone (Sep 14, 2007)

She'll give in eventually


----------



## ryanjamesg (Aug 26, 2012)

Hope so I wants fry!


----------



## Boldstone (Sep 14, 2007)

Lol. Don't be so sure!


----------



## JKnPA (Jan 30, 2012)

ryanjamesg said:


> Question. Male keeps "shimmering" for female but female just ignores him.. is this known to happen?


 .......................................................................................................................... 
*If you saw it......... it happened ! *


----------



## dsouthworth (Sep 7, 2011)

Give it time. They might not have a successful batch this time. I'm surprised there's even eggs while this young. 
Be patient! Let nature take its course.


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

Do you have a plan for tbe fry?


----------



## ryanjamesg (Aug 26, 2012)

Yep I have a 30 gallon nursery waiting


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

I mean as far as finding homes?


----------



## ryanjamesg (Aug 26, 2012)

I do


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

Good. Believe it or not, alot of ppl dont think aboit that.


----------



## ryanjamesg (Aug 26, 2012)

yeah i got alot of people who want jack dempseys lol


----------

